# Dun Paso Fino x Andalusian filly



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

I am extremely tempted by this sweet little filly who belongs to a friend of mine!

Not that it particularly matters, but I'm quite curious what her base colour will shed out to be. Any ideas? 

(unfortunately I had lent out my nice camera the day I went to visit her, so the only photos I have of her are bad cell phone ones  )





































Her sire is a grullo Andalusian x Paso Fino, and her dam is a buckskin Paso Fino.

Both of them (sire obviously young here!): 









Sire: 



























Dam:


















(she rears on cue)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I need that baby!!!

Uh anyways... I would say definitely dun, I am curious if she got mom's cream gene making her a dunskin (dun + buckskin).


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> I need that baby!!!
> 
> Uh anyways... I would say definitely dun, I am curious if she got mom's cream gene making her a dunskin (dun + buckskin).


I wondered! But when I do a search for dunskin foals, they appear much lighter than her. At least in person, she looked quite dark on her face/around her eyes...I was thinking she might be more brown dun, almost, but I'm not sure. I don't have a ton of experience with the variations of Dun and how they change over time!

Oh and just because I am in love with him...this is her Andalusian grandsire <3 (linking to album so I'm not stealing pics)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978478991900.143100.1559667231&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1551874727685.78658.1559667231&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978478991900.143100.1559667231&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978478991900.143100.1559667231&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...978478991900.143100.1559667231&type=3&theater


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't expect brown dun to make her darker than bay dun. I don't see brown there but hard to tell so young sometimes.

Her color looks even and flat.

Yes the darker look is why I am leaning towards NOT dunskin, but again, she is young.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh is she ever cute! I can see why you want her, I think if it were me I'd have to have her. What a pretty cross, the sire and dam are both stunning, and two of my very favorite breeds.

Will be interesting when she sheds out some of her foal coat, unsure about her color, some shade of dun I am thinking (I know, I'm lots of help, ha!).


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

I know, I am pretty intrigued by the cross. Good chance that she'll be gaited, too, I think?

She was so gorgeous in person, the photos don't do her justice, and being dun is icing on the cake...I love stripes! I've been thinking about a second horse for a while now, sooo....we'll see!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Absolutely lovely. On all accounts. If you can, snatch her up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's definitely dun, could be a dunskin. If you get her have her tested for the cream gene. I thought that the dark markings on the face were part of the dun gene. Either that or counter shading. What a nice little filly she is.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I can see why you're tempted... what is "Temptation" in Spanish? Might be a good name. 
Just looked it up: it is "Tentación".


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd like that for a stallion lol. This one needs something more like "Bambi" or "Sweet Pea"

LOL!


----------

